# Phosban filter question



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Has any one set up or used a phosban filter to be used as a mechanical/chemical filter using charcoal and mechanical filter? I ordered a bunch of things probably like most newbies do(actually more than you need or can use) and that was one idea that ran through my head being that the phosban was so much cheaper than actually buying another filter. I dont know how it would be on the wear and tear of bi-weekly openings but it was a thought.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have a link? I only know of phasban as a phosphate removing media. Useful if you have out of control algae and phosphate in your tap (some wells do).


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Its the Phosban 150 I had in mind. And if algae got out of control I could always addthe correct media and use it for its intended purpose.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11586


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ah, so it is an inline column that a pump (100-200 gph) pushes water through. I think you will find it works well with other chemical media such as nitro-sorb and carbon. And it will likely also do some good as biological if you fill it with those ceramic rings. I think you will find it sucks for mechanical. That the stuff you want to filter will either stay in the tank or clog the pump, lines, and ball valve before it gets to chamber. That and the flow is right for chemical is not likely to be strong enough for decent mechanical and if you super-size the pump, it will likely cause unpleasant side effects like leaks or noise. You'd get better mechanical effect if you stick a big sponge on the pump intake and squeeze it out once a week.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If you do what emc7 says I'd highly recommend that you thoroughly clean the sponge once a week instead of just squeezing it out as it isn't for biological purposes, just mechanical. If you just squeeze it it will get clogged up eventually. Unless you want to use the sponge for biological filtration as well, but that shouldn't be necessary with you already filtering through your filter.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

The phosban-150 is more of a fluidized reactor than traditional filter.

I have two (linked together in tandem on my reef tank), the first containing granular ferric oxide (GFO, the intended media for the phosban) and lignite carbon in the second one. I have several micron filter paddings (cut to size) in each one which perform some type of mechanical filtration (they're primary in place to capture GFO and carbon fines).

I'd probably go with a regular HOB or canister filter for mechanical/chemical filtration for a FW set up.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Will do I ordered a smaller Eheim for the mechanical. Thanks guys, I am telling you now you guys are saving me money. BTW the tank so far is thriving and some of my fish are actually getting tons of color, I am loving it. I wish I had done this so many years ago. My wife was reminding me that I actually had another tank when she and I were dating from HS and I actually had forgotten about it. I had Iridescent sharks and shrimp. To think I wasted a lot of money rc racing when this gives you so much oh well. rant rant 

thanks again


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I fly rc planes and know all about that money problem lol. But its a hobby just like fish keeping so you don't really "waste" money


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

This is true I traveled all across the country from California to Ohio Texas and back and had a great time racing but sometimes you just wonder... You are right its never a waste I met good people and made great friends in the process.


----------

